# Backflip on a Splitboard in ski mode



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDUb930qWXv/


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I read that as "Blackflip on splitboard into ski mode." It wasn't that at all.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*not sure if skier*

internets will be subtracted for the improper use of a snowboard and too many pieces of equipment.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> internets will be subtracted for the improper use of a snowboard and too many pieces of equipment.


Doubt it, pretty much surrounds himself with surfers (of pow and waves). Also never met a surfer that skied.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*dont worry -internets=+IRLs*



ridinbend said:


> Doubt it, pretty much surrounds himself with surfers (of pow and waves). *Also never met a surfer that skied.*


This tells everyone listening alot about the universe.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup, that sure was a split-board in tour mode...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Doubt it, pretty much surrounds himself with surfers (of pow and waves). Also never met a surfer that skied.


But I know surfers that boogie board and vice versa.  that's more of a fair comparison. Or wake boarding vs water skiing. Scooters vs bikes, fruitboots vs skateboards... lol @fruitboots


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Weak, lets see them do that without their heels locked in............


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

That's impressive

I need to know what he dropped. It distracted me.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> That's impressive
> 
> I need to know what he dropped. It distracted me.


Splitboard skins,


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Weak, lets see them do that without their heels locked in............


Saw a tele dude going huge in CB this past week. Saw him from the chair and back of his skis dropping. My immediate thought, "This tourist is gonna have a bad day." Stuck the landing and went bigger on the next jump.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Saw a tele dude going huge in CB this past week. Saw him from the chair and back of his skis dropping. My immediate thought, "This tourist is gonna have a bad day." Stuck the landing and went bigger on the next jump.


Did he land backwards?


----------

